# Belkin will ride Bianchi's in 2014



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

It's been great seeing my fav bike front and center in the World Tour.
But with the demise of the Vacans team, things were looking a little less Celeste in the future. Not so anymore:

Belkin To Ride Bianchi Bikes In 2014 | Cyclingnews.com

Nice to see Bianchi maintain its commitment to being in the World Tour as a bike sponsor. :thumbsup:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I expect a color clash of dimensions not seen since the days of






Liquigas-Bianchi.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice to see that Bianchi will still be in the Peleton.


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

That will be a hideous clash but still cool to see them sponsoring a team. Does that mean Giant is not on the pro tour anymore?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Argos will ride Giant. Felt is out then.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

All right, innit?


----------



## RedViola (Aug 15, 2012)

It isn't as awful as I was expecting...so that's something. Should look better with deep rims.

I liked the gumwalls on the otherwise-understated Giants this past season, but they would look hideous on these Bianchis. Belkin, spare me that future...


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow. I'm actually strangely attracted to that color scheme...


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Reminds me of my team liquigas Fresche Celeste


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

kbwh said:


>


I agree that it's not as horrible as I expected, but I think I still would have went with a primarily black Bianchi with green and celeste highlights.


----------

